# custom ruger 10/22's



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

ok guys.... i just got mine the way that i want it... so lets see some of your guys










ruger 10/22 T
harris bi-pod
burska scope (3-15) IR


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll have most of the rest of the parts for mine on Monday. I'll post pics Monday night. Ordered a stock and barrel for it two Fridays ago and it was supposed to ship Monday, so I would have it Thursday, but it didn't ship til Wednesday, so I'm gettin antsy now.

So far my mods are a poly bolt buffer, target hammer, 20" stainless fluted barrel, hogue overmolded stock, skeeter v-block, and an auto bolt release. Still to come is a bolt reworked and jeweled by CPC, pillar bedding system, glass bedding, hex head take down screw. and a new mag release. Tac-sol has a really nice mag release that I'm waiting to find in stock somewhere.

Matt


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Huntin1 and Plainsman both have sweet setups but I think they both are in Timbucktwo or something. Either that or they have been away from the site or something. I'm leaning towards Timbucktwo though..... :wink:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy,

I got your Timbucktwo right here......
I had to take some vacation, either that or lose it. That ain't going to happen. 

Here's mine:










Houge Overmold stock
18" Fluted Green Mountain barrel
Power Custom trigger group
BSA 4x16x40 Illuminated Mildot scope

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

He's aaallllllliiiiiivvvvvvveeeeee! :lol:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

not bad hunting...... i am looking at getting a Bell and Carlson Odysey stock. Well that is when i get back from iraq in a year.... gonna get that tax stamp, get a nice silencer for her... and then we can have some real fun 

They are fun little guns to play with though.. have a few nephews that are gonna learn to shoot on this one, and thinking of making one for my dad... looking at an "AR" style 10/22.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well the stock and barrel showed up today here's what it looks like for now.

[siteimg]7012[/siteimg]
[siteimg]7014[/siteimg]

I really think once I get the jeweled bolt and tac sol mag release it'll really look good.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

There has to be more than three people on here that have modified their 10/22's. Come one guys lets see some pics.

I got mine out today and did a 100rd break in on the barrel. 10 shots, spray clp down tube and let soak a min then bore snake. After that i ran the bore snake thru every fifty rounds or so. Got around 350 thru it tonight and I am really impressed with this barrel so far. Even in this wind I could make dime sized five shot groups at around 30yds. I'll get some target pics up when I get a calm day tho.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well not a Custom 10/22, but I did order a new K10/22T (Stainless-Steel Target Bull Barrel / Laminated Stock) today. I guess I'll have to shoot it a while to see how it shoots, and hopefully I won't have to replace the barrel this year.

I also ordered a Swift SRP Premier Mil Dot 6x18x44mm AO Rifle Scope for it also.

Hopefully I can have it up and shooting in a week or so.

Larry


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been on the site in a while, but work has been wild!

Looks like you made out ok without me though! 










Bell & Carlson Anshultz thumbhole stock
Hornet Custom Trigger group with Volquartzen trigger, hammer, and sear
20" Shilen barrel
Weapon Kraft bolt buffer
Volquartzen extractor 
Weaver 4x4 rings
Ruger base
Nikon 3-12 scope










Fajen Stock
Ruger trigger group with Trapper Gun spring kit, Volquartzen ejector, hammer and sear polished and reworked by me. Polished trigger
16" Clark barrel
Weapon Kraft bolt buffer
Power Custom Extractor
Weaver 4x4 rings
Ruger base
Leupold 2-7 scope
Butler Creek blizzard caps
Receiver and Trigger group Duracoated in OD green by me
This is a squirrel killing machine!


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

well i am back ..... sorry about the long delay. If you didn't know i just got married on friday, then i had to be in jamestown at 0800 for drill on saturday.

But i love that stock... i am gonna either get a really nice one, or make a custom stock


----------



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

hey guys. nice rifles...

im looking to buy a new .22 rifle and ive been doing some research on the Ruger 10/22. ive noticed that all of your rifles are suped up. im looking for a rifle for shooting gophers but i dont want to get all fancyed-up.

so the questions is if i went out and bought a ruger 10 22 target with a scope would i be getting the right rifle for what i need?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

J.R. said:


> hey guys. nice rifles...
> 
> im looking to buy a new .22 rifle and ive been doing some research on the Ruger 10/22. ive noticed that all of your rifles are suped up. im looking for a rifle for shooting gophers but i dont want to get all fancyed-up.
> 
> so the questions is if i went out and bought a ruger 10 22 target with a scope would i be getting the right rifle for what i need?


A 10/22T should do the job, but its alot more fun to start with a stripped receiver or used carbine and build. :wink:


----------



## ChrisK (May 31, 2008)

10/22's are pretty fun to customize 









Top one is an Airrow Rimfire Barrel (fires arrows with blanks). More power than a cross bow.

Next one is just one with a Green Mountain Barrel, Simmons Scope and trigger job with a Boyds stock.

Last one (bottom) has ZERO Ruger Parts. It has a Volquartsen SuperLite Receiver with a Volquartsen Bolt assembly, Kidd Trigger. Integrally Suppressed Lilja Barrel, C-More Optics and Boyds stock.

:sniper:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

huntin1- thats pretty much how im gonna set mine up, minus the bsa, and im thinking a carbon fiber barrel, but im afraid it might blow away if i do that. id love to get a volquartsen bolt, but thats $'s i could spend elsewhere i think.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Woogie_Man, how do you like that Barska? I have one on my 204 and really like it.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Boyd stock, Valquartsen trigger, Green Mountain stainless fluted barrel, and BSA scope. The stock is ok, also made by Fajen, but I would prefer the Anshultz thumbhole stock now instead. I may have to do that down the road.


----------

